# Wanted - flat bar thumb shifters.



## Globalti (28 Feb 2008)

Shimano or especially Suntour. Cash waiting!


----------



## longers (28 Feb 2008)

I've asked a friend who has a considerable box of bits to have a root round. 
He might get back to me tomorrow.


----------



## Globalti (1 Mar 2008)

Great, thanks!


----------



## longers (3 Mar 2008)

Sorry RR, he's not found any .


----------



## domtyler (3 Mar 2008)

Yes, I have a set you can buy. They are Shimano, nice quality ones, all metal components, can't remember the model number offhand but I'll let you know. They are ten speed.


----------



## Globalti (4 Mar 2008)

Ten speed? They woud be for a road bike then?


----------



## domtyler (10 Mar 2008)

They are Shimano SL-R770, 10 Speed:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...6&n=Shimano R770 10 Speed Trigger Shifter Set


----------



## Globalti (15 Mar 2008)

Those are trigger shifters mate, not thumbshifters!


----------

